

FreedomPop "Snowden Phone" privacy policy - gregcohn
http://www.freedompop.com/privacy.htm

======
salem
I am not a lawyer, but FreedomPop has one of the broadest privacy policies I
have seen for an ISP. This leaves them with a lot of leeway when monetizing
your use of the service, especially section 1 and section 4.

~~~
gregcohn
Exactly. Among other things: \- We also share your information with affiliates
and third parties for their own marketing purposes.

-We may share your information with third parties who perform function on our behalf, such as to process your order and to assist with order provisioning. These service providers also may help us perform technical functions, host our Services, analyze our data, provide marketing assistance, and provide customer service.

\- In each of these situations, the recipients of your data may potentially be
located in any country in the world.

etc.

------
gregcohn
Also, they require you to fill in a form providing your email address and zip
code to even see details about the phone.

